# Us in Instagram?



## Alan Aspie (Sep 5, 2020)

I started my own Instagram account about one month ago. And I love it. 

I have posted some photos I have posted here and something else. 

I post daily and delete bad ones away when needed. 

I began to wonder how many of us have an Instagram account? If you do and want to keep your anonymity you can just tell that you do. If you want to show your art/snapshots/whatever to us, then you can show the way to find it. You can show us a teaser if you want to.

My Insta name is jallepergeri. And it's here:






						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




And here is a teaser for all of you:






All my photos are of course my own. I could not see any point to post stolen/borrowed photos to Insta. 

Waiting to see if I'm the only one in Insta or...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m there but mostly post as the bookstore as TheSecretBookshelfCarrickfergus


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Sep 5, 2020)

I have an instagram account. I use to post art, poetry, book ads on it regularly until I ran afoul of the unwritten rules. I would suspect it was making up too many hash tags that were only for what I was advertising. Traffic slowed to a crawl so now I use it as a glorified business card. 
Dreaming_News


----------



## Alan Aspie (Sep 5, 2020)

Jo and Robert... What about giving us teasers?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 5, 2020)

Alan Aspie said:


> Jo and Robert... What about giving us teasers?


I post book porn pictures like this ( the courtyard Garden picture is where the shop is)


----------



## Alan Aspie (Sep 5, 2020)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I post book porn pictures like this ( the courtyard Garden picture is where the shop is)



I do not manage to find those pictures with the name TheSecretBookshelfCarrickfergus. I don't know why.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 5, 2020)

Ah - it’s secretbookshelfcarrickfergus

sorry

also it might not be those exact pics - they’re just samples from my camera roll


----------



## Alan Aspie (Sep 5, 2020)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Ah - it’s secretbookshelfcarrickfergus
> 
> sorry
> 
> also it might not be those exact pics - they’re just samples from my camera roll



This works. 

I found the idea of Moomin notebook funny. "How to organise things like Moomins."


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Sep 7, 2020)

I have several Instagram accounts   . One for my jewellery work (handmadendesigns), one for my digital painting/sketching (rilaiss_art), and one that's a combination of a personal page and author page (laura_r_hepworth). These are my main three accounts, but I actually have four .


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 8, 2020)

I have two: my name as it is here, and another one that I’m more careful about what I post due to safeguarding (a lot of my students follow me on that one and I often get sweary on my main one)

pH


----------



## Alan Aspie (Sep 8, 2020)

Laura R Hepworth said:


> I have several Instagram accounts   . One for my jewellery work (handmadendesigns), one for my digital painting/sketching (rilaiss_art), and one that's a combination of a personal page and author page (laura_r_hepworth). These are my main three accounts, but I actually have four .



I like many of your jewellery photos.



Phyrebrat said:


> I have two: my name as it is here, and another one that I’m more careful about what I post due to safeguarding (a lot of my students follow me on that one and I often get sweary on my main one)
> 
> pH



I just asked if you let me follow you. I'm the frog with earmuffs.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 8, 2020)

Added!


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Sep 8, 2020)

Alan Aspie said:


> I like many of your jewellery photos.



Thank you!



Robert Zwilling said:


> I have an instagram account. I use to post art, poetry, book ads on it regularly until I ran afoul of the unwritten rules. I would suspect it was making up too many hash tags that were only for what I was advertising. Traffic slowed to a crawl so now I use it as a glorified business card.
> Dreaming_News



Instagram allows up to 30 hashtags per post, so it shouldn't be that you were using too many. They do sometimes drop your post reach though if you always use the exact same hashtags (and in the same order) as they start to treat your page as spam. You might also have accidentally used a tag that they'd temporarily banned because of others misusing it. I know the 'books' hashtag got banned because of spammers and bots. If you use a banned hashtag you can get flagged as a spammer/bot and your page engagement will drop dramatically. Instagram also keeps changing their algorithm which doesn't help much either .


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2020)

Insta what? What are these newfangled things? Darn it I'm still just using flickr 









						Alex
					

Explore Alex’s 102 photos on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------

